# Wacom Bamboo At Aldi



## Gill (27 Sep 2009)

Aldi is currently stocking Wacom Bamboo graphics tablets for less than £40. I bought one this morning and it's a treat to use. It comes with bundled OEM software too, Ulead Photoimpact 12 and CorelDraw Essential Editions 3, which should be very useful for anyone who is looking to do graphics work or design scroll saw patterns.


----------



## JAYJAY (30 Sep 2009)

thats a bargain and a half Gill, ive just been looking online at them and amazon have the very same one for £89.99, just hope they have some left!!


----------



## matt (30 Sep 2009)

I've had the Wacom Intuos 2 for several years. Never used the Bamboo but if it's anything like the Intuos then that's a bargain.


----------



## Gill (1 Oct 2009)

I had trouble installing the CorelDraw Essentials 3 software which was supplied with the tablet because the serial number was for Corel Painter Essentials 3 :roll: . However, I emailed Corel (not an easy process) and I have now been sent a working serial number.

Steve Good uses the full version of CorelDraw for his pattern designs




. According to Corel's website, that program retails for £378.35. However, scrollers need to use only a fraction of CorelDraw's functions... as far as I can tell, they are all included in CorelDraw Essentials 3!






That makes it even more of a bargain as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## big soft moose (1 Oct 2009)

ive got serif drawplus X2 which is very similar to corel draw installed on my machine - it was only £29 (down from 59 as a regular customer) i hadn really thought of using it for paterns ( i usually covert pics in photoshop) but i may give that a try.


----------



## Chems (1 Oct 2009)




----------



## pixy (9 Dec 2009)

Hi Gill I just bought the same as you yesterday had the same trouble as you but sorted now.Have you used it yet? I'm still trying to sort it out, mind you I have never been a techno head lol. Mal


----------



## gasmansteve (10 Dec 2009)

Hi all
Not sure if any of you have used Inkscape for designing/printing scroll patterns but it seems pretty good just working through the excellent free video tutorials here http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forum/v ... m.php?f=24 there are tutorials for both Gimp and Inkscape whichever one you use.
Enjoy
Steve


----------



## JAYJAY (10 Dec 2009)

i finished the Gimp lessons a while a go now and think they were well worth having a go at, I've used it a few times already for portraits!! Steve's right the tutorials are excellent even with my 1st go was pretty pleased how it turned out  not only that Mal i used my bamboo tablet  takes a bit to get used to but i think its the same with all things new, i was so used to a mouse it felt really weird to start with but once u get to grips with it u can wizz along nicely and don't think i'll be using the mouse again for design. haven't had a chance to do the inkscape tutorials yet but its up there high on my to do list!
all the best,
Jay :ho2


----------



## rohona (14 Jan 2010)

How to change the default image editor in Corel Draw X3? Somehow Corel Photo Paint is no longer the default image editor when I right click on an image in Corel Draw and click on "edit bitmap". Now when I click on "edit bitmap" inside Corel Draw it opens the graphic in Microsoft Windows Paint! How can I change it back to Corel Photo Paint?
__________
yahoo keyword tool ~ overture ~ traffic estimator ~ adwords traffic estimator


----------



## gidon (14 Jan 2010)

rohona - check Corel Photopaint is still associated with CPT files. In Photopaint check in tools|options|global|filters|associate. Make sure CPT is checked.

Cheers

Gidon


----------

